# Grand Rapids, MI - Equipment Auction



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am in no way affiliated with the auction or its contents. Some snowblowers, push boxes, skid loaders, attachments if anyone is looking.

https://bid.repocast.com/lots#YXVjd...vbl09YWxsJmxvdFttaWxlX3JhZGl1c109MjUmcGFnZT0x


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Drock78 said:


> I am in no way affiliated with the auction or its contents. Some snowblowers, push boxes, skid loaders, attachments if anyone is looking.
> 
> https://bid.repocast.com/lots#YXVjd...vbl09YWxsJmxvdFttaWxlX3JhZGl1c109MjUmcGFnZT0x


Oh man better run some of my junk up there...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

@Mark Oomkes if you need a write off, I'll take this as a donation








I'll even pick it up, and buy you one of those fancy beers you drink


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> @Mark Oomkes if you need a write off, I'll take this as a donation


Just because you're a "charity case" doesn't make it a write off


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Just because you're a "charity case" doesn't make it a write off


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> @Mark Oomkes if you need a write off, I'll take this as a donation
> View attachment 184279
> 
> I'll even pick it up, and buy you one of those fancy beers you drink


You were the first one I thought of when I saw that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You were the first one I thought of when I saw that.


He was the second one you thought of....You always think of yourself first


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> He was the second one you thought of....You always think of yourself first


Now that's pretty funny... There's no way you came up with that by yourself...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Blizzard plow on page 3 looks to be a bargain...Just needs a little Turtle wax


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Now that's pretty funny... There's no way you came up with that by yourself...


I didn't...I called my daughter at school for some insight


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> He was the second one you thought of....You always think of yourself first


If you say so...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...


So tedious you are....You and AJ need to huddle and come up with new material


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> So tedious you are....You and AJ need to huddle and come up with new material


K


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The Blizzard plow on page 3 looks to be a bargain...Just needs a little Turtle wax


That's a plow?


----------

